# Al Tayer Job Offer



## Kv123 (Jun 12, 2014)

Hi All,

What I am in the process of get a job offer from
Al Tayer Group for a Head Office role. I was wondering if anyone knew what benefits were on offer for expats?
Relocation?
Air flights?
Accommodation?
Transport allowance?
Annual leave?
Bonuses?
Medical insurance?
Schooling?

Any advise ASAP would be great. 

Thanks


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Kv123 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> What I am in the process of get a job offer from
> Al Tayer Group for a Head Office role. I was wondering if anyone knew what benefits were on offer for expats?
> ...


These vary from company to company and should form part of your offer letter.


----------

